# Beware Of Internet Puppy Scam



## rebecca (Nov 26, 2006)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/06/...in2891365.shtml

chrisman maltese has posted some general consumer guidelines for Maltese breeders on his Web site.) 


http://chrismanpuppies.com/findingareputablebreeder.htm


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/06/...in2891365.shtml
> 
> chrisman maltese has posted some general consumer guidelines for Maltese breeders on his Web site.)
> 
> ...



Did you see the maltese that Harry was holding before the video started? That was Abbie, Princess Tunie's puppy!! Isn't she adorable.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387528
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehehehe thanks! I'm going to be posting about the internet scams on my website too! 

Abbie sends kisses to Auntie Pat!


----------



## bellabianca's mom (Jan 25, 2007)

> http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2007/06/06/...in2891365.shtml
> 
> chrisman maltese has posted some general consumer guidelines for Maltese breeders on his Web site.)
> 
> ...



Try this link - http://chrismanpuppies.com/findingareputablebreeder.html 
I think your link is missing the "l" after "htm"


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=387530
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for your website????


----------

